

Show HN: Start-up. Does webpage design inspire confidence, or looks scammy? - adgoggle
http://www.adgoggle.com

======
koopajah
The page in itself does not look scammy and the video is quite professional I
think and explains a lot so that's nice.

But it so reminds me of the programs you had to install at the end of the 90s
to have ads displayed and you were supposed to be payed if you watched
enough/clicked on enough, etc. So this kind of payment by watching ad seems
"unreal" for me. Would advertisers really pay you money to fake watch ads?
Cause in the end why would I stay watching the ad on my iphone if the only
reason I get paid is too "launch" the ad or click on it?

Another strange point for me is the name. Goggle is typically a word you enter
wrong when trying to go on google. So adgoggle really seem like you're trying
to capture people searching for google ad. Am I paranoid here?

------
logn
Personally, I hate being required to watch a video to feel like I'm digesting
the main content. A lot of times I'm browsing this stuff at work and don't
want to put on headphones or I'm enjoying tranquil silence.

So in that respect it's scammy.

So I'd suggest making a big text or graphical blurb with a thumbnail of the
video.

~~~
adgoggle
Thanks for the feedback logn. I appreciate it. It's a good point that I did
not consider.

